
Are paid social networks the future? | Time Wasting Chronicles - faizanaziz
http://timewastingchronicles.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/are-paid-social-networks-the-future/#respond
======
Cardeck1
Maybe I'm wrong but you can't beat free...Besides, since FB is worth 112$
billion, it means it works. I don't think people care about privacy enough to
pay a subscription. And don't think those websites are bulletproof.

~~~
faizanaziz
Free definitely has its advantages. I guess it's more about awareness since
many people don't really know the cost of free. But you could be right. People
just don't care

------
john2614
What if I don't care about privacy?

~~~
faizanaziz
Well then thats your choice. But the more incidents we have where people who
don't know this end up being caught by surprise the more I think people will
care and want another option.

